# Honey did you put the plug in?



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice stuff with the boys man!great fish kids!!!!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Any idea what these are?








Looks like I have 2 of them and neither of which was in here.








Side note: Gheenoes will float even when full of water. Good to know.
Not the way I wanted to start the day( I knew Tony had his camera)
but it turned out nice. 2 catfish and a 24" red and 4 hours of cleaning
everything in the boat. Good times.


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

Not alot of stern freeboad. I'm glad you engine didn't go under.


----------



## markdido (Apr 25, 2007)

I put in at Biolab one morning with my grand-daughter. I picked her up, put her in the boat and started for the truck to park the trailer. She says: "Poppy, there's water in the boat", so I say "Honey, it's probably just from your sandles", to which she says, very emphatically "No Poppy, there's a LOT of water in the boat!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]

I did the exact same thing first time I took out the Camo LT25-MV. It had a 15 HP 2 stroke on it and only took on about 1/2 the water that you did. Now it makes sense why Custom Gheenoe made the transom so large on the LT25. Imagine what would have happened if that was a 25 HP 4 stroke that weighed 175 lbs. On a on a classic the stern and motor probably would be under water. Maybe the Coast Guard actually knew what they were doing. 


BTW, Just notices that I have been using the abreviation CG for Custom Gheenoe alot. I also just tried to use it for Coast Guard and caught myself.......


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

**IT HAPPENS! Nothing like having a good buddy with a digital camera and high speed internet to document
the whole process. This was my personal Public Safety Announcement to all you boaters out there. Plug It!

Tony, all I can say is that I see a couple of jet skis in your near future. Just wait till I call Jody. Still had a great time hanging out. Did John catch his 24" after we left?


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

It's ok Jason! Garry let the plug out of our 13 footer putting in at Haulover... not pretty... 

Way to go Chris and John! I wish I could have been fishing at JB's yesterday... that's my favorite too!


----------



## gheenoeguy (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember Fishgazam writing a story about his bilige pump not working in very rough conditions. He said his boat was filled to the top with water and each wave comimg over the boat. He was fishing a tourney and he was like a barge going through the bay. The motor never died and the boat ran level. He, his fishing partner and gear made it back very wet but safe. I think these boats may have more flotation then we think.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I remember Fishgazam writing a story about his bilige pump not working in very rough conditions. He said his boat was filled to the top with water and each wave comimg over the boat. He was fishing a tourney and he was like a barge going through the bay. The motor never died and the boat ran level. He, his fishing partner and gear made it back very wet but safe. I think these boats may have more flotation then we think.


I told that story to Phishphood sitting at JB's. It is pretty amazing!


----------

